# SPOILERS Ichigo 100% Vol. 19 Discussion only



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

We're receiving too many complaints by fellow posters over at the original Ichigo 100% thread that there are too many spoilers on the thread scaring of our members that have not finished the manga. 


Anyway, back on track, no spoiler tags needed, 'cos the title says it all, it's a tough luck for people that don't read title, but we are not to blame. 

Happy discussing  

Lingz


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 31, 2005)

im actually planning on drawing an alternate ending for ichigo 100% lol. i still wanted manaka to end up with toujou


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

haha, that would be cool. Be sure to update us with your manga rokkudaime mangaka


----------



## Crowe (Aug 31, 2005)

Is chapter 143+ the raws? If its not the raws you should discuss it in the 100% Ichigo thread.


----------



## rokkudaime (Aug 31, 2005)

right now, its just a dream...[manaka said that lol] when i get free time and i actually have the initial sketches, ill give it to you guys.


----------



## Lingz (Aug 31, 2005)

So to start things of, what are your thoughts about the ending? Were you satisfied?

Meh, I thought it was rushed, but at least he ended up with the one and only, Nishino


----------



## bksianzz (Sep 1, 2005)

i wanted him to end with toujou


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 1, 2005)

It seemed to me that in the end it would be between either Toujo or Nishino. And in all likelyhood, I thought that Manaka would be with Toujo in the end. Cause well you know sharing the dream and stuff, the basics for a happy ending. But I guess he ended up with Nishino, which I'm not complaining. She was my favourite out of them all.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

Well he did go through most stuff with Nishino, but Toujo was probably the person most people wanted him to end up with, regardless who they like most out of the girls.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

Of course everyone want Toujou and Manaka as a couple. 

Do you guys seems fair about the ending? I mean, we all know that the ending was rushed, but is it fair that Toujou didn't recieve a single thing from Manaka, for example the movie, a post card etc.?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah. I agree, but I'd much rather Manaka make things clear then still have glitches with Toujo that might send her wrong signals. I think Toujo and Satsuki deserved more from Manaka, but you can't really make a perfect ending where all three girls are in favour. Well inless Manaka didnt chose anyone out of the three girls, which would suck more.


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm ok with him ending up with Nishino, but I think the mangaka rushed the ending. They could've fleshed it out a little more to explain what happened. Plus I kinda feel bad for Manaka getting a job he didn't exactly want rather than becoming a director already. Instead he's working and saving up money to travel the world. Not bad, but I'd like to think that Manaka achieved his dream of becoming a director. I hope the mangaka does better on his next project if he plans to continue.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

you mean her, the mangaka is a female


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 1, 2005)

it broke my heart when toujou had made her final conversation with manaka during the snow, and when she had mailed manaka the novel. i was just so sad and i was really hoping that it wont be the end for manaka and toujou.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

However, we see that in the whole serie, Manaka has most of his feelings for Toujou. They were ment to be together. I really feel depressed by seeing that those two aren't a couple. I understand that Toujou have to let Manaka go to let her feeling calm down. It's Manaka fault that Toujou is "dumping" him. He was to slow about every thing. Well, that's the way he is, I can't complain about it. 

Nishino.... she's great too, but it didn't seems fair that Manaka and her was the only from the gang that had contact with each other.



			
				rokkudaime said:
			
		

> it broke my heart when toujou had made her final conversation with manaka during the snow, and when she had mailed manaka the novel. i was just so sad and i was really hoping that it wont be the end for manaka and toujou.


I agree, that chapter was the most heartbreaking ever. How come can Manaka letting her go there? His feelings towards her are stronger than Nishino and Satsuki, but why letting Toujou go?


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 1, 2005)

I hated Manaka for not saying anything about his feelings!!! Toujou deserved to know that Manaka really loved her too. All he got to say was "sorry". Im sure both of them had a strong feeling towards each other, enough to be able to notice their feelings for each other but manaka was too much of a coward to even admit his love for her!!!!. At times, i was swayed by Nishino, thinking that Nishino deserved Manaka better, but when it all comes down to it, Toujou deserves manaka more that anyone!!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

It's true that Manaka and Toujo were meant to be with each other, but I thought by the time they both knew they had such strong feelings for each other,, Manaka and Nishino have already been through so much togeather it's just not fair on Nishino if after Nishino got dumped, confesses again, finally gets to be back with Manaka yet dosent get him at the end. I think although Manaka and Toujo were "meant" with each other, Nishino kind of broke that rule as she really did deserve Manaka.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> I hated Manaka for not saying anything about his feelings!!! Toujou deserved to know that Manaka really loved her too. All he got to say was "sorry". Im sure both of them had a strong feeling towards each other, enough to be able to notice their feelings for each other but manaka was too much of a coward to even admit his love for her!!!!. At times, i was swayed by Nishino, thinking that Nishino deserved Manaka better, but when it all comes down to it, Toujou deserves manaka more that anyone!!



Wow, I totally agree with you. Manaka has always dream of beeing with Toujou all his life during his school life, bur he seems not to be able to dump or say no after Nishino confessed to him. Nishino will understand, she has always feels that Toujou is the one for Manaka.


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 1, 2005)

But toujou didnt even get to know his real feelings. that is what really chaps my hide!!. Nishino ending with Manaka wasnt so bad coz it wouldnt have been fair if manaka goes to hook up with toujou after nishino left. im sure nishino would have understood. At times, It seemed to me that Nishino would be the one but i never expected the ending to be so painfull to digest because of the untold love that manaka has for toujou. unrequited love is really painful


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, the Nishino ending was the best way to end the serie, to be fair to the girls. However, can't Manaka really let his feeling for Toujou flow away?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't think it's fair on Nishino if Toujo and Manaka pair up after she leaves. I mean, they (Nishino and Manaka) never officially split up even when she left, so technically, Manaka shouldn't be doing that. And it would be even more painful for all three of them to face the consequences when Toujo and Manaka date, and then Nishino returns, in the end, probably all three of them would be hurt somehow.


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 1, 2005)

i suppose its all for the best, but if nishino never got back with manaka, toujou would have bagged him


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> I don't think it's fair on Nishino if Toujo and Manaka pair up after she leaves. I mean, they (Nishino and Manaka) never officially split up even when she left, so technically, Manaka shouldn't be doing that. And it would be even more painful for all three of them to face the consequences when Toujo and Manaka date, and then Nishino returns, in the end, probably all three of them would be hurt somehow.


Didn't they broke up when Nishino was to travelled to france? In ch 165, Nishino said that she still Manakas girlfriend until she was going to France.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

I still believe Manaka had feelings for Toujo in the last chapter when they reunited, same applies for Toujo, yet they had to face the fact that Nishino existed and prevented there relationship to go any further. I even believe Manaka still had some feelings for Satsuki at the end, but he chose Nishino over them back at the festival, that was a major turning point in the manga.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

They broke up? Hmmm...it was obvious they both had feelings for each other, so I suppose they broke up to make the possibility of dating someone else during the few years they are apart. Never knew they "officially" broke up.


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 1, 2005)

^if manaka didnt misunderstood toujou to be with someone, then maybe they still had a chance. I knew at the end that strong feelings still existed between toujou and manaka when they reunited but manaka had chosen nishino because she was more important to him at the moment. the last page even indicated toujou marrying manaka lol.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

Haha, true. But if Nishino didnt confess in such a cool way, then Manaka would probably of never taken her to the festival, it's just all misunderstandings. Blah


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that a thread like this exists. I had to bite my tongue for quite some time :xp 

well, Nishino definetly was the right choice even though I'm an Aya fan. I can't believe that Junpei finnally took the initiative and kissed Nishino and they kissed 3 times that night 

but the last chapter still left a few questions about some other characters not shown such as did Kozue fight her fear to start a relationship with the guy. She even mentioned that they were alike since he went to an all-boys middle school and had no experience talking to girls, but she was still afraid of him, lol.

And I guess Aya didn't end up with anyone (at least the writer didn't let on if there was a guy in her life) And Junpei attitude changed so dramatically at the end. He was so cool and confident (not to mention he got a little bigger thanks to some physical labor xDD) But in the end I liked the ending, I'm just sad that it's over =/


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah, the kiss part was cool, reminded me once again how much more of just a harem manga this is, I mean, how many times do you actually see a harem manga go more then the two main characters blush while having "eye contact".


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 1, 2005)

^i bet that the mangaka secretly had toujou in mind to marry junpei. did you see the very last page of the whole thing?


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

What last page?


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

The authors final notes?? I can't remember


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 1, 2005)

^ididnt read any final notes, i jsut read manaka saying something to himself. the one im talking about was the pic of toujou in a wedding dress, saying "dear, marry me". it was at thos poor scanslations at anime source.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

I only read the manga from an online manga website. If you want to visit it, it's...


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

Hehe, that's must be a Nishino fan scanlation


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 1, 2005)

^i dont evn know where to click for the ichigo manga


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 1, 2005)

rokkudaime said:
			
		

> ^i dont evn know where to click for the ichigo manga


You're not the only one:S


----------



## Lingz (Sep 1, 2005)

You can just forget it 'cos it didnt include the wedding scene that Rokkudaime was talking about


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 1, 2005)

here is the friggin page


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 3, 2005)

What happen here? Suddenly no post anymore......

What do you guys think of our new Misuzu? She's hoter than ever!!


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 3, 2005)

^did you see what i was talking about ?


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah, I have seen it, but I don't know if it's real or false. When I downloaded the raw version, I saw an other picture.

Here, I'll show you:


----------



## Lingz (Sep 3, 2005)

fine posting here, as I wont spoil anyone, lol.

Misuzu looks terribly good, but I really wanted to see Kozue aswel. I'm suprised that they didnt show her. Another thing is, It would be amazingly fulfilling if the mangaka made it so Manaka had a private talk with Toujo in there reunion, where they share a talk about the past years, and such. And another one with Satsuki for comical relief, argh, I can think of the lines that are being said already x_X


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 3, 2005)

^yeah, i sorta wante manaka to talk to toujou privately too. that would have been good.


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 3, 2005)

Misuzu is hot now! She was ok before, but nothing special XP I'm hoping once the final volume release is out, there will be some added material in there. As for that Kukudm link, I never knew that Ichigo 100% was translated into Chinese... I would've bought some dammit!


----------



## Mr. Vash (Sep 3, 2005)

Misuzu is real hot yea, I wanted to see Kozue as well (even tho I 4got about her..  ) I remember there's some post about 3 endings in the manga, one for Toujou, Nishino, & Satsuki. It would be better if that had happened. (or just Toujou would be more satisfying..)


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 4, 2005)

HyuugaVash said:
			
		

> Misuzu is real hot yea, I wanted to see Kozue as well (even tho I 4got about her..  ) I remember there's some post about 3 endings in the manga, one for Toujou, Nishino, & Satsuki. It would be better if that had happened. (or just Toujou would be more satisfying..)


That's just a rumor by fans.. They weren't satisfy with the ending so they really want the 3 endings for this serie.


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 4, 2005)

misuzu was not really my type but im definitely willing to make an ending for toujou fans. the only problem is how i should do it and the lack of time


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 4, 2005)

^rokkudaime I think you're gonna have to redo several chapters or create a new take one what happened. I would think that at the around the point where Aya and her bro ran into Nishino and Manaka at the school festival. Sorry don't remember exact chapter. But I think that was the point where Manaka had to really start thinking about deciding who to go along with. But that's just me, and I hope you do write and draw an alternate ending XP I'm looking forward to it!

Three alternate endings... If only they had that. I think that rumor came out during I"s run. Fans were dissappointed by I"s ending and hoped the mangaka would write alternate endings for it. But alas that didn't happen so they hoped Ichigo 100% might do something like that, since Ichigo 100% has quite a lot of similarities to I"s.


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 4, 2005)

^im thinking of ways to change the ending now. does anyone know where i can read the I"s manga? ive always wanted to read it but i couldnt find it


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 4, 2005)

You can still get it off Directmanga. Or if you want I can zip the files and send them to you.


----------



## Lingz (Sep 8, 2005)

Just a quick thought.

Anyone think the ending will be entirely different if Nishino didnt confess before Toujo. I for one think that Manaka would of chose Toujo, just 'cos there seesm like a more unique bond between them.

And I've also realised that it seemed like the Mangaka changed her mind about the ending from the start till when she decided Nishino will be the girl Manaka picks, I never thought that anyone apart from Toujo herself will be even close to been picked when I first started to read, I think the mangaka was somehow influenced by the chemistry and popularity of Nishino ^^


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 8, 2005)

Oh yeah, that defiantly had a big part in it seemed liked the only reason Manaka turned Toujou down was because didn't want to hurt Nishino again.

And yeah I’m pretty sure Toujou was the intended girl but the Mangaka saw the popularity of Nishino and plus it would be something new that others mangas don’t usually do.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 8, 2005)

I like surprise ending, but this time, I didn't really satisfied. Sure. it's a good ending, but.... Toujou!!!


----------



## Lingz (Sep 9, 2005)

How about Saksuki? lol

She was kind of scanked too.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

What do you mean by scanked?


----------



## rokkudaime (Sep 9, 2005)

was the ending really changed because of nishino's popularity?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Sep 9, 2005)

Well no one really knows, she hasnt said, but i mean its kind of obvious, the story seems to take a 360 degree turn, right in the middle of the manga.


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't think Satsuki really had a chance from the beginning. Not much really happened between Manaka and her compared to Nishino and Aya. Plus most of the time Manaka thought about the other two. I kinda feel bad for Satsuki though.


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, Satsuki choose the wrong way to express her feelings. She could be one of a heck of a girl


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello Ichigo fans, I'm new to this series and have just finished the first 16 volumes of the series. But I want to finish this series so I was wondering if you guys know where I could get the chapters after 143. Thanx..


----------



## Hero kun (Sep 26, 2005)

Here you go!


----------



## TEK (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you so much Hero kun. Rep for you.


----------



## floopyliangchu (Sep 30, 2005)

lol i came here looking for a link for chp 143+ and i accidently found out who manaka ended up with T.T

without picking to many lil holes, it was a good manga.... sooo sad that snow scene..and i was a aya fan too.

i didnt like the fact that they COMPLetely lost contact since highschool...

oh dunno if this has been discussed, do you rekcon misuzu is hooked up with toujou's brother???
coz toujou called her to say she was late.... and it seems that the group didnt really keep in touch since highschoool.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 1, 2005)

I was a Nishino-tard from very early and I predicted that she would ultimately end up with Manaka early. I was correct, of course.

It was only a 2-girl race with Toujo and Nishino, while Satsuki only had a small chance(I'd say about 5% chance). I'm really satisfied with the way it ended. You think the mangaka, Mizuki, would make some special chapters showing us their lives and how things turned out?


----------



## TEK (Oct 1, 2005)

I was happy with the ending but I kinda wanted it to be longer. I want to know what happened to Kozue now. She was so cute back then and so I'm curious what became of her. While I didn't like Amachi as a character too much, I was curious what happened to him too. I was also curious about the last page where they say thanks to everyone and what not. It looked like that was Toujo in a wedding dress so I was curious what that was about. Any thoughts.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 1, 2005)

It was a great series that I absolutely had to read. Things like "sleep", "work", and "school" tried to slow my progress but they failed miserably in their task.

You know, it's not that I guessed correctly in picking Nishino that surprised me, it's how early I picked her. So when I see a grown-Manaka waiting on the bottom steps looking up at a grown-Nishino(who even had on that Christmas ring that Manaka gave her, like, 5 years prior to this meeting of their's), I almost leapt out of my seat! Then it cuts to the camera capturing Manaka swinging Nishino around in his arms. Then it ends.:sad

I would've definetly liked to see a continuation. Do they end up getting married(which I say is likely)? I would've like to see a continuation with just these two and I would've been statisfied. It's a really good ending, but I'd pay to see more with just these two alone! XD Let alone the other characters!


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

A contiuation? I don't thin theres a big chance of that. So people that have just finished recently, did you feel abit sad when Ichigo ended for you?

I felt really sad when it ended, I wanted more Nishino, and the only way to ease my pain is to discuss Ichigo with everybody


----------



## TEK (Oct 1, 2005)

I really wanted to know more too. I wanted to know what happens to Manaka and Nishino now that they're finally together againl. Also, that last page, which was the credit page or something, had a picture of a girl in a wedding dress that kinda looked like Toujo. Did they just draw that for fun or was it supposed to represent something.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

The wedding pic. one was just an irrelevant pic. of Toujo (I think) in wedding dress.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 1, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> A contiuation? I don't thin theres a big chance of that. So people that have just finished recently, did you feel abit sad when Ichigo ended for you?
> 
> I felt really sad when it ended, I wanted more Nishino, and the only way to ease my pain is to discuss Ichigo with everybody


Yeah, same here. I was bummed by the end Ichigo 100% and I wanted to see more of NishinoXManaka, also. I'm really glad they got together. Discussing it here should ease the pain. 

I feel like drawing fanpics and stuff but I haven't drawn a thing since Middle School. I should start up soon, though.

And Manaka grew up a whole lot from Middle School to Adult-hood. Props to him for being able to tell Satsuki and Toujo about his born-again-love with Nishino. I was especially surprised when Manaka told Toujo that Nishino was more important to him now. He felt more hurt seeing Nishino's lonely eyes then Toujo's tears. That's when it was cemented for Manaka and Nishino.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, well said man. Nishino was the perfect girl for Manaka, if only the Mangaka explained in detail about how they ended up, that would be great. I really wanted to see Kozue aswel, but she didnt turn up in the reunion. 
I think Toujo deserves a private talk aswel with Manaka in the last chapter, but yeah, I'm really happy that he ended up with Nishino.


----------



## TEK (Oct 1, 2005)

I think Manaka x Nishino was the best choice but I wish they went into more detail about it. I also really wanted to see a private talk between Toujo and Manaka. But the thing that bugs me the most is that we have no clue what happens to Kozue. Does she hook up with that big guy who is not used to talking to girls or what. Also, what happens to Yui and Amachi. I don't care about those 2 as much but I do want to know what happens to them.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

> I think Manaka x Nishino was the best choice but I wish they went into more detail about it. I also really wanted to see a private talk between Toujo and Manaka.



Lol, I said like the exact same thing in the above post


----------



## TEK (Oct 1, 2005)

Lol, whoops. 

@lingz: Is that Fuji from PoT in your avy.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah, any good? (the avy)


----------



## TEK (Oct 1, 2005)

Yea, I really like it. Fuji and Sengoku are my favorite characters from PoT. Do read the manga by any chance.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 1, 2005)

Nah, But I've seen the whole anime. Fuji and Kikamaru pwn all!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 2, 2005)

Care to go into detail about Satsuki and Manaka? Like how Toujo and Nishino were the only real contenders and how Satsuki shot herself in the foot, twice? Elephant King knows what I mean.


----------



## TEK (Oct 2, 2005)

Indeed I do, 9-tails. Satsuki really did screw things up for herself very badly. If anyone wants to discuss it, feel free to discuss it here and I'll state some of my reasons/thoughts why she did.

@lingz: Yea, I've seen the whole anime too. Fuji and Kikumaru definitely pwn all. I like Sengoku's lucky attitude and his boxing style. Kikumaru is really cool in the manga, especially when he had a singles match in the national tournament.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, there was that first time where she screwed herself unintentionally. That's when they were in a closet, alone, and talking. The details are kinda fuzzy after that, but Satsuki had her head buried in her knees or something. Manaka, feeling slightly bad, and slightly horny, goes in to kiss this girl, but she gets up and goes into a rant about Manaka not liking her! She didn't even notice Manaka's attempted kiss on her!

The second time was just totally fucked up on her part. She used her best asset, TEH SMEXY, and used every bit of her attractiveness to get Manaka to admit to liking her. When he finally jumps on her, she gets up and leaves! She totally coulda had him right then and there! She only wanted Manaka to admit to liking her so she could feel better inside. I can promise you that she regretted that little stunt she pulled later on, because she tried to make a move on him again.

I'll go back and try and find these two particular chapters. The second one should be easy, because it was so recent. That closet thing, though, was like 2 or 3 years ago.

Oh well, at least my Nishino got with him in the end(CAN WE GET A CONTINUATION, PLEASE, MIZUKI?!?!? 3 or 4 more Chapters is all I ask!)


----------



## TEK (Oct 3, 2005)

I think you covered just about everything 9-tails. If you don't post the chapters for it, I'll go searching through the chapters and post it for you. But yea, Satsuki had so many chances but she screwed things up herself. Kinda sad when you think about it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 3, 2005)

Funny that you mention sad:



Doesn't get sadder than that, if you ask me. She really never had a chance....

Maybe pretty soon I'll come up with a big-ass post saying why Nishino and Manaka got together. I have quite a few chapters I'll be using as examples.


----------



## unimatrixzer0 (Oct 3, 2005)

Where exactly can you go to dl the Ichigo 100% manga?


----------



## unimatrixzer0 (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome, thank you very much. Where would I go for single chapter releases before theres enough to make a volume?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 3, 2005)

For single chapter release, go here

it's not as good quality though.


----------



## TEK (Oct 3, 2005)

The quality's not that bad though. It's still pretty good, however, just not as good as Yanime's.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 3, 2005)

They are just they were taking hella long so anther group decided to pick it up, and they finished it.


----------



## unimatrixzer0 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ohhh, so Ichigo 100% manga has already released its last chapter? What is Yanimes website?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 4, 2005)

> Ohhh, so Ichigo 100% manga has already released its last chapter? What is Yanimes website?


 If you mean there offical site its here


----------



## Gundero (Oct 4, 2005)

I felt the ending was depressing. I was all for tsukasa, but I don't know, things shouldn't have ended that way with toujou. After all these years she finally confesses, but then it's already too late. Harsh. I also didn't like the way everyone was separated, but that was inevitable I suppose.


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 4, 2005)

I felt the same way, it wasn't right. I would been happier if Manaka ends up with Toujou.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey yo Hero kun, you know that Misuzu Special you posted a while ago, do you know if there are gonna be more for like each character or just for her? And where did you get?


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 4, 2005)

I think the whole serie ends with Misuzu's special chapter


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 4, 2005)

> I think the whole serie ends with Misuzu's special chapter


Awww that sucks, what did you think of the special chapter?


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't know yet, I am waiting for the translation to come.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 4, 2005)

> I don't know yet, I am waiting for the translation to come.


Huh, I thought I heard that you read the raw?


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 4, 2005)

I can't read the raw, I'm not a japanese guy nor I can't read japanese. Yeah, I have read Ichigo raws, but that time, I had found many translations in advance.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh Im sorry man I thought you did, anyways then where do you get your info and stuff from? Like your always updating us on all the new Ichigo stuff.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh cool, wow you go to all those forums, well thanks for all that man.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Misuzu's special chapter continues from the ending of Ichigo? Damn, I'm going to read the chinese scans then!


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 4, 2005)

Ha, are they out yet?


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 4, 2005)

Awww lucky, how is the dialog in Chinese scans. Like are they as bad as the English ones, like does it flow good, because even Yanime doesn?t sound good to me that?s why I prefer the JP version even though I cant read kanji too well


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 4, 2005)

> Nah, dialogue in chinese is alot harder. 'Cos theres written chinese and spoken chinese, written chinese is in a dialogue that won't be spoken in real life, so it's sometimes hard to capture the "essense" on the manga.


Aww really, yeah the essence, that’s exactly what am talking about. That’s sucks I didn’t know there where two different Chinese.

Anything special about the JP version of it? Well yeah the flow is amazingly good, it doesn’t sound awkward, like the stuff written is the same thing a young girl would say or a guy.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, somehow, it feels weird to read in both chinese and english text. I mean, with subtitles, you at least hear the real jap. audio but manga is different. But then again, I much prefer english over chinese when reading a manga. But I do want to learn jap. aswel so I can enjoy the full manga-experience!


----------



## TEK (Oct 4, 2005)

I also want to learn japanese so that I can actually enjoy both animes and mangas the way they were meant to be. 

@lingz: after reading the misuzu chapter in chinese, can you give us a quick description/summary of what happens.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah, will do, if I start reading it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 4, 2005)

~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Misuzu's special chapter continues from the ending of Ichigo? Damn, I'm going to read the chinese scans then!


EH!?!?!? o_O



			
				~lingz~ said:
			
		

> Yeah, will do, if I start reading it.


Don't play with our feelings! Could you do me a favor and send me that special chapter, if you have it on your PC?


----------



## Lingz (Oct 4, 2005)

That's what I read from somewhere, I could be wrong though.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 4, 2005)

In response to Elephant King in the Manaka x Nishino FC thread. Had to bring it here because all this was originally in a spoiler tag in that thread.

I guess it was easier for me to realize his geuine feelings for her, first. I thought of it this way; there's no way they'd break up like they did in Middle from c145 to 167. I was right in a way. They kinda broke up but, as I mentioned earlier, got back together in the end. Don't you think there was a reason why my third eye and I predicted these two so early? They've gone through the most with one another, by far. Even though Manaka kept making comparisons between himself and Toujo and with Higure and Nishino, I knew he was just readying himself for a defeat he would never suffer. Nishino stated many times that she wanted to be with him and help him with his dreams. Moreso, Nishino had the best relationship with Manaka, out of the 3 girls. They could be exciting and spontaneous together, and they could be serious with one another. *Nishino always seemed to know what Manaka was thinking*. To me, that played a huge part in their get-together. What I'm saying is that they're the most compatible. Yes, I said it. Even moreso than ManakaxToujo.

Sorry to say that Toujo and Manaka were extremely boring together, IMO. When they were alone, Manaka and Toujo were always dead silent, searching for topics of conversation rapidly while they barely managed to have fun together. I liked Nishino because she took charge, though she wouldn't allow a boring time. She wasn't overly aggressive like Satsuki, either, and she was nice too.

I could go on forever as to why Manaka and Nishino are best together. I will, too, just not right now.


----------



## TEK (Oct 4, 2005)

I do agree with you about the Manaka x Toujo thing. They always struggled to talk to one another. I do feel that the Manaka x Nishino pairing was the best and most likely. I also feel that he genuinely likes Nishino now too. However, I still think that while in the end, he might have gotten back to Nishino, I do think he did consider the possibility of going out  with Toujo at that moment she confessed to him. However, he then pictured Nishino's lonely face and rejected Toujo. All I'm saying is that his feelings weren't entirely genuine in my opinion until later on. I don't know if that makes any sense, but yea. Either way, no matter what turn of events occurred, I do think he would have eventually fallen for Nishino. I just think that it might have taken longer for him to realize it had Toujo confessed to him earlier.


----------



## TEK (Oct 4, 2005)

@9-tails: I'll put up the link for the raw version of the misuzu special in case you want it.


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Oct 4, 2005)

just read the raw misuzu special ^

it doesnt relate to any manaka or any of the other main chars.. i think its just an additional ending, because misuzu was lonely in the proper ending


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Oct 4, 2005)

Do they show the man that they talked about in the final chapter that she was with in the Misuzu special?


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 5, 2005)

^Yes

About ManakaXToujou, the reason they weren't talked that much in their first date is because Toujou was still uber shy then. Later on, the part where she confessed to Manaka, she showed that she have matured from shy to really being tough enough to confess to the man she had/have a crush on. You know, if Manaka had accepted her confession there, they would have talked more togheter like their dreams. 

I think that the mangaka planned Nishino ending at ch 144, where Toujou ran into her little brother and Manaka mistaking him for her boyfriend. That's the reason he want to stick with Nishino.... He's afraid of being alone. I think that Manaka's feelings for Toujou was stronger then he had for Nishino. Didn't you guys notice when Yui said about the Toujou event in ch. 162, and after that  Manaka got more confused. Why should he when he dumbed Toujou to get Nishino? 

And one more thing, Toujou would have been a lovely girlfriend. Not every one is the same, Nishino have her speciality and Toujou has hers. For me, sometimes a silence moment can be nice... sitting next to the girl close togheter and chat a little if we feel like it. Warming each other up, huging etc.


----------



## Xanadus (Oct 6, 2005)

There's a translation posted in animesource for the Misuzu special chapter if u guys are interested


----------



## Hero kun (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes, we all are interested!

Here


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Oct 6, 2005)

yeah, it's a little early in the morning. I found a few posts up so nvm.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 6, 2005)

Edit: I had the link. but it's now broken for some reason :S


----------



## Seiteki Kakashi (Oct 6, 2005)

That sucks. I found the link, but thanks anyways.


----------



## Lingz (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh okay then.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah it dont matter just pickin on ya lingz.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 9, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Just in case anyone still needs it, the link I posted a little while ago still works. If it goes down, let me know and I'll put it right back up.


Thanks, Elephant King.


----------



## TEK (Oct 9, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 14, 2005)

Is it me, or did Manaka and Nishino get it on in 154? I know they 'slept' together. Is it me or did that really happen?


----------



## TEK (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they did it. That's why it looked steamy by the window when Nishino looked out as Manaka was walking home. And then that line about their feeling have now become one seemed to indicate that they did it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, it's kinda hard to tell due to the Low Quality. They were about to kiss, then she says to turn off the light, then it's time to sleep. I could barely read her expression and I couldn't read Manaka's at all because of the black page.


----------



## Kev (Oct 15, 2005)

I didn't really expect to like romance and ecchi things like Ichigo 100%, but I guess my impression was wrong.

I saw the anime and read the last chapter of the manga before reading the rest, and really thought that it was a shame that he didn't end up with Toujou Aya. What I noticed is that some of the OVAs are either scenes in the manga skipped in the anime or a continuation of the actual storyline. They didn't talk about Toujou's brother, or Amachi(sp?).

Comparing the first OVA to the manga portion of it, I really didn't like the OVA after reading the chapter. Nishino's original wish was to start up a good relationship again, while in the OVA she wished to produce a good movie. 
As well, another OVA showed Mukai in it although she was never even introduced in the anime. 

Edit: Oh yeah forgot to mention, in one of the OVAs, they talk about Manaka sneaking into Oumi. In the manga, Manaka basically risks his life to try to get the fanboys away from Nishino and stop bothering her, while in the OVA, he gets beat up by everyone for liking more than one girl. I guess the anime just wants to show more comedy than the romance. I didn't like the OVA change at all because it is also a good moment where Manaka protects Nishino.

However, after deciding to read the manga, I started see how much Nishino loved Manaka and why they ended up together. Manaka's dream was to be with Toujou, but she wasn't brave enough to 'step up to the plate' and confess to Manaka earlier. He had built such a strong relationship by going through so many events with Tsukasa, that he eventually would rather reject Toujou, than see Tsukasa's sad face. 
As well, when he hugged Toujou while studying, he was thinking of Nishino...

Although, I would really be happy if the manga drawer could maybe include a few more chapters or a sequel that talks about how everyone is living now but I doubt that would happen. 

My conclusion is that this is a great series, and I guess ending with Manaka with Nishino was a pretty good choice. Although I would really rather have them talk more about what happened to each other, and for Manaka to maybe have a private talk with Toujou. 

Would have been great to see an extra where Manaka finishes his film about Toujou's first novel which could tie in a lot of the plotholes.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 15, 2005)

I won't even watch the anime because they change TOO many things. I agree on a lot of your points, Kev. For one, when Manaka got his ass beat by Nishino's male groupies, it was a courageous act of protecting the girl he cared about. As for ending up with Toujo; I loved that he ended up with Nishino. I predicted the Manaka x Nishino relationship back during chapter 70 or something. Nishino and Manaka were going, and did, end up together because they actually WERE the most compatible. Manaka always made a connection with Toujo, the movies, books, and himself, but things go deeper than that, actually. Nishino and Manaka were both of each other's first confessions and they've gone through the most romantically. At times it even looked as though their minds were intimately linked. Like when there was something Manaka wanted to tell Nishino but was reluctant to, Nishino said "Manaka, there's something you'd like to ask me, right?". Manaka's thoughts were "Damn, she's sharp!"(literally). 

Another thing is that they, Manaka and Nishino, simply weren't boring together. Every time they were together, it never got boring because Nishino wouldn't let it get boring. Toujo and Manaka were always quiet and introverted around one another. Everything was such a struggle when it came to talking about something. Plus, EVERY single sexual or intimate act Manaka and Toujo did was accidental, by chance, and/or not intended in the first place. Not the case in Manaka and Nishino's case. Including when they alsmost had sex back in chapter 81. As far as I'm concerned, Nishino and Manaka's relationship was far more advanced mentally and physically then the relationship between Toujo and Manaka. 

Nishino and Manaka both risked a lot of shit to be together when you think about it. Manaka risked his health when he protected Nishino from those groupies(who else did he get his ass kicked for? No one), Nishino risked expulsion 3 times during the manga for Manaka, Manaka ultimately risked his relationship with his other lady friends because of Nishino. They risked EVERYTHING for one another. Then there was that time when Nishino asked Manaka to leave home for three days just to be with her. He didn't even question why, he just went. All the little and bigs things they've gone through, all their experiences pretty much wrapped it up for me. My mind was able to come to the story's conclusion before I was even midway through the manga and most of these things haven't even happened, yet.

Also, lets face it; Toujo was too late with her confession. She should've been quicker. Even though they had similar interests in terms of career choice and hobbies, Manaka and Nishino always thought similar. A good example is when Nishino did that movie for Manaka and the film club. Both their hearts skipped a beat, only except the mangaka only told us Manaka's heart skipped the beat first. Then we found out that Nishino felt the same and she told Manaka about it. Shit like that helped me and supported my decision all the way to the end.

As far as I'm concerned, Manaka made the right choice. Nishino's pouting face, upset face, smiling face; none of that mattered because she was just as cute as Manaka's other options. Nishino was also smart and she could actually cook. That's a huge plus for any man. In the end, it was supposed to be this way. Tough luck for Toujo.


----------



## TEK (Oct 15, 2005)

I think 9-tails just about covered almost every point there is as to why those 2 are together. Well done 9-tails. Rep for you.

edit: It says I gotta spread around some rep before repping you again. I'll rep you when it gives me a chance to do so.


----------



## Kev (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah basically I guess you can say that Toujo's relationship was just too awkward with Manaka while he was able to do more being with Nishino. I still think, as I'm pretty sure Manaka says somewhere in the manga, that if Toujo just confessed earlier, Manaka wouldn't need to decide anymore. 

Its a nice twist where the main character doesn't end up with who you think in the end, although I would still have liked it if he had a private discussion with Toujo about past events.

And Satsuki didn't really have a chance.


Also...

When Nishino and Manaka are at the temple place in Japan, are they back together or just having dates even though they broke up? I feel like going over the manga another time to clear up the story more while skipping the Yui parts that I'm not fond of. I'm just too absorbed into the story right now but I'll probably get over it by tomorrow

Ah how I wish they would release more..
or expand and repair the anime..





Hmmm.. I just thought of another thing. How many times was Manaka fated to be with each of the girls? I know that he had the same number as Toujo in the love sanctuary, the pencil pointed to Satsuki when he went to Ookusa for advice, but have there been anytimes in the manga where fate indicated he would be with Nishino?


----------



## TiRMcDoHL (Oct 17, 2005)

Even if they weren't right for each other like it has been pointed out in this thread, I am still upset that Manaka didn't end up with Toujo.


----------



## Kev (Oct 17, 2005)

I just thought of more. It's been 4 years since Nishino and Manaka have seen each other, and they were living in completely different areas. If I remember, then 4 years is basically the time this entire series is spent. However, they are still pulled toward each other, which just further proves how much they must love each other


----------



## Lingz (Oct 17, 2005)

Erm, yep. 

Theres always the temptation of meeting someone knew when they went uni, it just showed how much their relationship meant to them.


----------



## TEK (Nov 14, 2005)

But do you think that relationship would still happen if Toujo confessed first. What I'm trying to say is, do you think that Toujo's and Manaka's relationship would have lasted or do you think he would inevitable somehow been drawn to Nishino again?


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 14, 2005)

Great, because 1 thread wasn't enough =/

EDIT: wonder if that reachers 409 pages as well, oh well, *sigh*


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 14, 2005)

> Great, because 1 thread wasn't enough =/
> 
> EDIT: wonder if that reachers 409 pages as well, oh well, *sigh*


Hahaha, dude get over it already, have you even read this manga?



> But do you think that relationship would still happen if Toujo confessed first. What I'm trying to say is, do you think that Toujo's and Manaka's relationship would have lasted or do you think he would inevitable somehow been drawn to Nishino again?


Nope cause I think manakas a dumbass, and he doesnt know who he wants, just going with the flow of things, likes lingz said to his question in the disscusion thread.


----------



## TEK (Nov 14, 2005)

So basically, whoever confessed to him first out of Toujo or Nishino would be the one he'd stay with. That would make Manaka a dumbass. I still don't know why he rejected Toujo. He rejected her on the sole basis that he couldn't bear to see Nishino's sad face more. I guess that could be considered love but it seems like a really weak reason. Based on everything that happened in the manga up to that point, even if it would make the story predictible, I think he should have picked Toujo. I feel like the only reason he went out with Nishino was because he had given up all hope for Toujo when he found out that she had a boyfriend and thus was basically on the rebound and desperate to connect with someone and when he saw Nishino, he really wanted to be with somebody and since she was the one he saw, he picked her. That's my guess, but yea. I liked how he picked Nishino but I felt his reasoning for picking her was not completely correct.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 15, 2005)

Yup me too, throughout the whole manga I thought he was gonna end up with Toujou because its obviously the main direction of the story, and thats not a bad thing, making huge changes or twists toward the ending can really ruin a manga if not done correctly, not all twists end up being good like mai hime. Anyways I would have much prefered a character development relationship with toujou and Manaka to the end. Nishino is my favorite girl but, not for this story. Plus him picking her was obviously not love as you said, and made him look like he was just trying end it all and stop hurting people, thats all fine and good, but its gotta at least be with the girl he likes, that was the problem to begin with, him not *deciding* who he truly loved.


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

Exactly. Every single time I look back on the story, it makes me hate Manaka more and more. But that's beside the point. I think the best ending would be that he ended up with none of the girls because of his indecisiveness but maybe developed a really strong relationship with Toujou and when they meet again in the future, they could end with us basically assuming that they could go out but with no definitive answer. I think Manaka's indecisiveness should have led to him losing all of the girls but since it's a manga, we all knew he had to end up with somebody, and as much as I liked Nishino, he shouldn't have ended up with her.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 15, 2005)

> Exactly. Every single time I look back on the story, it makes me hate Manaka more and more. But that's beside the point. I think the best ending would be that he ended up with none of the girls because of his indecisiveness but maybe developed a really strong relationship with Toujou and when they meet again in the future, they could end with us basically assuming that they could go out but with no definitive answer. I think Manaka's indecisiveness should have led to him losing all of the girls but since it's a manga, we all knew he had to end up with somebody, and as much as I liked Nishino, he shouldn't have ended up with her.


Oooo I think I should make you my new best friend, hahaha, yup I hated that guy, god I cant belive such a dumbass guy got so many cute ass chicks to surround him, and then all he does is be soo stupid, hurtin each one of em.


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

Exactly. I think based on how the story went, he should either have gotten Toujo or no one. I don't even think he deserved Toujo. He dragged all 3 of them along, and that's not even including Kozue, for 3 years because of his indecisiveness and then picks a girl for a reason that's not even love. I think he should have ended up alone and the ending of the story teaches us not to be indecisive like that dumbass Manaka. That would have made me happy.


----------



## Wushu Stylist (Nov 15, 2005)

> I think he should have ended up alone and the ending of the story teaches us not to be indecisive like that dumbass Manaka. That would have made me happy.


Hahahahaha, oh my god I laughed my ass off at that one! I would put that quote in my sig if it wasnt a spoiler.

Anyways couldnt agree with you more, I gots to go to bed, but hopefuly tomorrow well get some more posters in here, then we can argue with them. Night man.


----------



## TEK (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm glad you like that line. ^_^ 

It seems like we both agree that Manaka is a dumbass. Hopefully, there'll be more posters in here that we can discuss with. So until then....


----------



## Tsuuga (Nov 22, 2005)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Manaka's thoughts were "Damn, she's sharp!"(literally).



Nishino's literally sharp? :S Is it because... she's got an "edge?"  

Anyway. I really want to hate Manaka, but when I think of myself in such a situation in RL, I might have done the same...


----------



## TEK (Nov 22, 2005)

That's how I used to think too, Tsuuga. But then I everytime I reread it, I see more and more reasons why Manaka's a dumbass. So while there are some scenes where I too could relate to Manaka, there are so much more scenes where I just find him a dumbass. So over time, I've begun to hate Manaka more and more.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 22, 2005)

EK said:
			
		

> That's how I used to think too, Tsuuga. But then I everytime I reread it, I see more and more reasons why Manaka's a dumbass. So while there are some scenes where I too could relate to Manaka, there are so much more scenes where I just find him a dumbass. So over time, I've begun to hate Manaka more and more.



Don't quite agree with you there. Yes, Manaka is not smart, but in those situations, he dosent have have the time to analyse and think it through and such as we are now while reading the manga. The situations he's in are alot harder than one can think.


----------



## TEK (Nov 22, 2005)

Yea, I guess that's true. We do have the time to analyze the situation whereas he has to do things spur of the moment. But I do however think that he's still a dumbass for certain situations. One of the biggest reasons is his lack of abiity to confess to Toujo. He had liked her for so long and had so many opportunities but he never confessed. By the time Toujo confessed, he decided to already go out with Nishino for a reason that I don't think was even love. I feel like the only reason he chose to go out with Nishino was because he thought Toujo had a boyfriend and thus was depressed and wanted to go out with someone and when he saw Nishino, who had recently confessed to him,he took that opportunity to go out with her. But if he never thought Toujo had a boyfriend, I don't think that would have ever happened. That's one of the reasons I think Manaka's a dumbass.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 22, 2005)

I agree with you there EK, although ultimately, I do think Manaka at the end of the manga loves Nishino more than Toujou. let's just say Manaka and Toujos realationship was at the "wrong timing", I mean, if either of them confessed earlier, then the whole story would have been rewritten for sure.


----------



## TEK (Nov 22, 2005)

Yea, that's for sure. I do think he eventually grew to love Nishino. I just think his reasoning to get there wasn't the best reasoning.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 22, 2005)

EK said:
			
		

> Yea, that's for sure. I do think he eventually grew to love Nishino. I just think his reasoning to get there wasn't the best reasoning.



Indeed.

Who did you think Manaka *should* of been with and who did you want him to be with?


----------



## TEK (Nov 22, 2005)

Well, I had always wanted him to end up with Nishino, so I was kinda happy that he ended up with her. However, I do feel like that he was meant to end up with Toujo. I don't think he and Satsuki were ever meant to be. Same with Kozue. Both of them seemed like longshots in terms of who'd get picked. I don't know, my favorite girl after reading the whole series the first time was Nishino but after I reread it a while back, I kinda started to like Toujo. I consider my favorite girl now to be a tie between Toujo and Nishino. Either way, I felt like he was meant to be with Toujo but if some extra events to clarify his reasoning for picking Nishino had occurred, then I could also see him ending up with Nishino. It was kinda like a 50-50 chance for either one of those 2 girls.


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 23, 2005)

Not going to agrue Satsuki's side here (for a change!)

Manaka just wasn't good enough for her tbh


----------



## TEK (Nov 23, 2005)

hehe. I personally don't think Manaka was good enough for any of the girls. Like I said earlier, I think it'd be awesome if the story ended with him being alone.


----------



## Gene (Nov 24, 2005)

I wanted Manaka to end up with Satsuki because she is my favorite character in the manga and that's who she wanted to be with, but I had a feeling that wouldn't happen. I was a little surprised that he ended up with Nishino instead of Toujo. I think the mangaka intended for Manaka and Toujo to be together, but Nishino had a bigger fan base and was more popular. It just seems that way to me because the ending was rushed.


----------



## TEK (Nov 24, 2005)

Yea, Satsuki is cool and all but I kinda knew she would never end up with Manaka. I was also a bit surprised that he didn't end up with Toujo but that's what makes it interesting. It shocked just about everyone.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 24, 2005)

> hehe. I personally don't think Manaka was good enough for any of the girls. Like I said earlier, I think it'd be awesome if the story ended with him being alone.



Oh hells no!!

All throughout reading the manga, I had wished for him to end up with Nishino, or even Toujou. But not alone, only if it was done really well would I have been able to acept that fact.



> Well, I had always wanted him to end up with Nishino, so I was kinda happy that he ended up with her. However, I do feel like that he was meant to end up with Toujo. I don't think he and Satsuki were ever meant to be. Same with Kozue. Both of them seemed like longshots in terms of who'd get picked. I don't know, my favorite girl after reading the whole series the first time was Nishino but after I reread it a while back, I kinda started to like Toujo. I consider my favorite girl now to be a tie between Toujo and Nishino. Either way, I felt like he was meant to be with Toujo but if some extra events to clarify his reasoning for picking Nishino had occurred, then I could also see him ending up with Nishino. It was kinda like a 50-50 chance for either one of those 2 girls.



Very good post. I agree with you, as much as I like Nishino more than Toujou, I think Toujou could possibly be a better choice for Manaka in certain extents, but I am totally happy with the ending as it is.


----------



## TEK (Nov 24, 2005)

Yea, that second quote that you quoted of me is what I actually think. I kinda hate Manaka and that's why I often say that he should end up alone. But like my post that you quoted said, it was a 50-50 chance for either girl and he just happened to end up with Nishino and I am happy with that ending as well.


----------



## GSurge (Nov 30, 2005)

This was probably the most ... awkward ending to a manga I've ever seen. What the hell was the point of these 167 chapters? Could have ended it at 20, sheesh.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 30, 2005)

Errrrr....no!

It was a good ending, and a good manga.  The ending isnt the most important part anyway, as long as you've enjoyed the journey.


----------



## TEK (Nov 30, 2005)

Yea, I thought it was a good ending. I thought they could have done better with certain aspects but I still thought it was good overall.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 30, 2005)

^ Ditto


----------



## TEK (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey Lingz, I gotta head out now but I was wondering if there was any new info on the debate we have this coming weekend. Like what the topic is, the time, etc. I'll be back later tonight but if you could PM me the details so I can have an idea on what to prepare, that'd be great. Thanks!!! I'll talk to you later.


----------



## Lingz (Nov 30, 2005)

Ah, EK, we still have to wait for Sasu to post the debate topic in which I hope is soon, and the time would be roughly around 10PM GMT time which means 2PM for you I think? Well that's just a rough estimate so any alterations on the time can be done 

I'll PM the debate topic when I know ASAP, but I'm sure Sasu would post it once he's varnished the debate topic anyway! Later man.


----------



## Gene (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm not disappointed of his decision to choose Nishino, it's just the way he did it. I would have preferred it if there were 3 seperate endings, but it would be like a volume long for each ending (3 volumes in total) since there so much to say and write about. And you could just buy the volume you would want (like you would be choosing the ending) or buy all three like I would.


----------



## NRZero (Nov 30, 2005)

^ I agree. Although I liked the ending, I still believed that throughout the manga that all of the signs would point to Toujo. It seemed as if they were supposed to be together. With Nishino it seemed that the chances weren't as high. Satsuki was like a very tiny chance towards the end. Everyone of them had something with Manaka. Toujo was his first crush, Satsuki gave him his first kiss, and Nishino was the first girl that he himself kissed.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Dec 1, 2005)

i hate that volume becasue it make me cry since i am man!!


----------



## Lingz (Dec 1, 2005)

> Everyone of them had something with Manaka. Toujo was his first crush, Satsuki gave him his first kiss, and Nishino was the first girl that he himself kissed.



I love this sentence!


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm currently in my college's computer lab and just finished a final so I have nothing to do and so I can freely express my thoughts here.

---

I personally was very happy with the ending. Definitely made me teary-eyed and caused my heart to flutter.

As for if Manaka deserved any of the girls, I can't say. When I think about it, do we really 'deserve' anyone? I think that decision is up to the respective girl (in this case). So I believe that only Nishino can say if Manaka deserves her (and I think we already know the answer to that). It's similar to if I question if my best friend deserves the girlfriend his has, I can't and won't comment on it because only his girlfriend can decide that.

I suppose I understand why some people may hate Manaka as well. Though I think the two main factors are because 1) he had three girls/love interests and 2) was indecisive. Considering the age he was at during this entire story, it's not strange for a guy (especially a teenager) to be so indecisive. Surely none of us would have an easy time choosing between Nishino, Toujo and Sastuki if we placed ourselves in his shoes (again that includes age). Him being the type of guy that he was I'm quite sure he wasn't used to having choices available to him regarding romance.

Now, I believe that he was purposely written the way he was so that those who hated him would come to respect and like him near the ending (especially after the time-skip). We got to see everyone grow and mature over the many years in the manga, but it was Manaka's growth and maturity that was at the forefront. He eventually went from being a boy who was seemingly indecisive, conceited and smug bastard to a young man that had realized that he was hurting three girls as a result of his not being able to choose and to a young man that had finally found his direction in life. Thus he learned from that mistake and seriously began to consider just who _he_ was first (this involves finding his career and mindset by the way) and then finally listened to what his heart was trying to communicate to him for quite some time without vain and ecchi factors swaying him.

This of course led to him realizing that of all the people he met, of all the girls and every experience he had with them, that he truly loved Nishino. It matters not how the love began but that it _is_ true love nonetheless (I personally think love can even bloom from a lie and eventually overcome the lie if it became a problem).

Overall, I personally do not hate Manaka nor think that he was a dumbass. However, I *do* think and view him as a guy that managed to overcome his immaturity and slowly graduated into a man via the cumulation of all his experiences in the past. Most of all, I think that Manaka ending up with his beloved Nishino was the most realistic ending that could've been put together when I look at each girl and all the things he shared with them.

---

I know that not everyone will agree with me but that was not the purpose of this post; it was so that I could finally express my overall thoughts on one of the best mangas I've ever read in my years.

So until later, take care everyone.


----------



## TEK (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice post PL. I do think Manaka is a dumbass but I do agree with what you said. He has definitely matured and when you look at it overall, Nishino was the most realistic choice. I feel like the reason why he got back together with her wasn't the best reasoning but as time progressed, he found himself loving Nishino more and more to the point where he only loved her and matured to a young man. Nice post PL.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you need the topic changed? 0:


----------



## TEK (Dec 1, 2005)

What did you have in mind?


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 1, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Nice post PL. I do think Manaka is a dumbass but I do agree with what you said. He has definitely matured and when you look at it overall, Nishino was the most realistic choice. I feel like the reason why he got back together with her wasn't the best reasoning but as time progressed, he found himself loving Nishino more and more to the point where he only loved her and matured to a young man. Nice post PL.



*Just got home*

Thanks EK. ^^

I agree with you on the reason he chose for getting back with her wasn't the best choice. However, (expanding on what you said) it was because of that reason that he found his true feelings and was able to better himself in becoming a more responsible man.


----------



## TEK (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, that's true. I sometimes wonder what would have happened if he had the proper reasoning back then and didn't go out with her then. Would he eventually get together with her or would he be with Toujo?


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 1, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Yea, that's true. I sometimes wonder what would have happened if he had the proper reasoning back then and didn't go out with her then. Would he eventually get together with her or would he be with Toujo?



I think that had he the proper reasoning he'd still have found his way back to Nishino. However, Toujo may have had her chance had she confessed prior to him contemplating on getting back together with Nishino.


----------



## TEK (Dec 1, 2005)

So does that you mean you think Toujo and Manaka would have gone out if she confessed earlier? I think they would have started dating and possibly even stayed together. Do you think they would have stayed together or do you think they would have broken up and he would find his way back to Nishino?


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 1, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> So does that you mean you think Toujo and Manaka would have gone out if she confessed earlier? I think they would have started dating and possibly even stayed together. Do you think they would have stayed together or do you think they would have broken up and he would find his way back to Nishino?



Hmm. I'm not entirely sure. Nishino was definitely all over his mind which caused him to choose the decision that he did. Though had Toujo confessed earlier I do think they would've started dating because he still held romantic feelings towards her. However, whether or not they would've stayed together would've depended on how Manaka saw their relationship as a whole. He indeed had feelings for her but he also saw her as his 'only' source for creativity (that is until he found himself). When he realized this I think he saw within himself that he was being selfish (because he was the reason she attended the same school instead of going to a higher calibur school) and had no right holding onto Toujo the way he had been as if she was his girlfriend.

So if I look at it in that light, then perhaps they would've lasted for a while but still break up some time later. It's similar to the situation that occured between Yamato and Honoka, whereas Nishino was and would've remained in his thoughts while he was with Toujo.


----------



## TGC (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhhhh..finally finshed, hmm good ending...so Nishino is staying or leaving again?...it would have been cool if the anime would have kept on going but then again the anime just sort of SUCKED they should have stuck with the manga, oh well thats one finished many others to go...


----------



## TEK (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm glad you finished the series the genius captain. I also think that the anime should have followed the manga.



			
				prince leon said:
			
		

> So if I look at it in that light, then perhaps they would've lasted for a while but still break up some time later. It's similar to the situation that occured between Yamato and Honoka, whereas Nishino was and would've remained in his thoughts while he was with Toujo.


I know what you mean, but I don't think Nishino was really in his thoughts. Only after Nishino confessed to him did he have her in his thoughts. If Toujo confessed before that, then I think Toujo and Manaka might have stayed together for a long time, possibly for the entirety of the series. But if she confessed after Nishino confessed, then Toujo and Manaka might have started dating but I don't know if they'd stay together or not.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 2, 2005)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> I'm glad you finished the series the genius captain. I also think that the anime should have followed the manga.
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, but I don't think Nishino was really in his thoughts. Only after Nishino confessed to him did he have her in his thoughts. If Toujo confessed before that, then I think Toujo and Manaka might have stayed together for a long time, possibly for the entirety of the series. But if she confessed after Nishino confessed, then Toujo and Manaka might have started dating but I don't know if they'd stay together or not.



I see where you're coming from but I think she was still in his thoughts. Though I do agree with you in the aspect that she wasn't *totally* on his mind like she was after the confession. Otherwise, it may have been like what you described with Toujo.


----------



## TEK (Dec 2, 2005)

Yea, I guess she could have been on his mind but not as much as after the confession. That's what really opened his eyes to her feelings and what she meant to him.


----------



## TGC (Dec 2, 2005)

Still tats one of the best endings for a manga I have seen...


----------



## Hexa (Dec 3, 2005)

I finished the series too.

I felt really sad for Satsuki near the end.  All of the other main characters had their assorted dreams, but Satsuki sort of just fell into working in Kyoto.  I didn't think Toujo was that cool, but still I think I'd feel there was more closure to the story if Manaka ended up with Toujo.  Nishino was just such a bland character.


Also!  I'm not sure if everyone is aware, but volume 19 has a short omake, Ichigo 18-19%, which showcases Satsuki upset with the ending of Ichigo 100%.  She fantasizes about herself ending up with Manaka too.


----------



## TEK (Dec 3, 2005)

I see. Yea, that's my first time seeing it.


----------



## Raptor (Dec 5, 2005)

here

It includes: 

Volume 19 (raw)
Yui Omake
Satsuki Omake
Mizusu ???
And a very cool front page 

It's raw format btw.   but it's better than nothing


----------



## TEK (Dec 7, 2005)

Awesome. I can't wait to check it out. Thanks for the info and the link.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 25, 2005)

I've never seen that either. Thanks for that.


----------



## Gene (Jan 18, 2006)

Jikes said:
			
		

> anyway I just finished the manga yesterday, I was most unpleased with the ending, it got my all angry and emotional as I had always wanted him to end up with Toujou, so in my rage I got drunk and watched 4 hours of Farscape wanting to forget it all, while sobering up as my mother and my uncle had got home from work and i didn't want to explain i was drunk because I was reading romance manga (bad look for an 18 yr old male), I thought about why the mangaka took the series in the direction that she did, and after some deep thought I came to some conclusions, while these conclusions gave me some closure they only really made the situation worse as i relized how truly sad this manga is.


Yeah I was angry and emotionally upset too when I first read the ending. I was like "wtf? that's it??!!!". It felt so imcomplete and didn't leave enough closure for the other characters like Satsuki, Kozue, etc. And to me the ending didn't make sense. It's like Manaka picked Nishino out of no where.



			
				Jikes said:
			
		

> Manaka in the end wanted to be with Toujou but his feelings for Nishino and his willingness not to hurt her made light of that fact which enabled him to ignore to some degree his true feelings Toujou and to settle with Nishino, Toujou on the otherhand after confessing her feelings sold her self short and decided to move on giving the novel to manaka by mail not being truly honest with herself even after confessing. I believe the mangaka ended the series like this to teach us all a lesson, to go after what we really want in life, not to let others hold us back, not to settle without having what we truly desire, and most of all be honest with yourself and others. I beleive that Toujou is still very deeply hurt, and that the mangaka wanted to show us what indecisiveness(spelling?) and not being true to ones feelings can affect ones life greatly.


That's a very nice theory. But I don't think the mangaka would go that deep into it. Not many people would be able to figure all that out like you did XD. And she made the ending like he had no regrets at all picking Nishino at the end. It didn't look like he was holding back. Or maybe I should go reread the ending. Please don't make me....



			
				Jikes said:
			
		

> Sorry for not including Satsuki but to be honest as far as i'm concerned she just isn't right for Manaka at all.


Alright, being the Satsuki fanboy I am, I gotta ask, why do you think that?


----------



## cygnus (Jan 18, 2006)

I can't believe myself.....I read the entire manga from 1-167 in less than a week. I'm so gay....now I'm going to be a love maniac....

Awesome story though. If i was in Manaka's situation I would have nailed Nishino, Satsuki AND Toujo though. They were devoted to him enough for a 4some i reckon too.


----------



## Jikes (Jan 19, 2006)

Techno Goku said:
			
		

> That's a very nice theory. But I don't think the mangaka would go that deep into it. Not many people would be able to figure all that out like you did XD. And she made the ending like he had no regrets at all picking Nishino at the end. It didn't look like he was holding back. Or maybe I should go reread the ending. Please don't make me....



well perhaps she didn't mean it when she wrote the ending but i'm sure people could interpret it that way. When you analyse a book at school and your teacher goes into all this depth about the characters i dont really think the author had it in mind when they were writing it. Don't worry you dont have to re-read it.



			
				Techno Goku said:
			
		

> Alright, being the Satsuki fanboy I am, I gotta ask, why do you think that?



And one point I was all for Satsuki over the other two, she seemed adventurous and genuine but as the story progressed she became forcefull and bitter, and when I think about it I can't see any reason why she actually began to like Manaka (I can't remember the exact point) where as you get to see why Nishino and Toujou truly love Manaka.


----------



## TEK (Jan 19, 2006)

Interesting thoughts Jikes. I personally thought that he initially should have chosen Toujo without a doubt in my mind. Like you said, he has had feelings for her throughout the manga and she had feelings for him as well. However, they were both too shy to confess. When he chose Nishino towards the end after she confessed, I felt like the only reason he did so was because he felt so sad/depressed that Toujo had a boyfriend (which she didn't) and thus didn't want to be alone. I mean, when he saw Toujo at the love event and found out that it was actually Toujo's brother, he felt so relieved and even let go of Nishino's hand. Then, when he rejected Toujo, I even felt that he was saying no for the wrong reasons. Like you said, he was almost denying himself of his true feelings. However, I do think that he and Nishino are better matched and that while his reasoning is wrong, the choice was correct. Whenever he and Toujo were together, there'd be an awkward silence. The only thing they can talk about is the novel/films that they do. That's not a relationship of love, that's more of a relationship of friendship. With Nishino, she would lead the conversation and help Manaka feel more relaxed. She could even read Manaka's thoughts/emotions through his facial gestures. They were meant to be together and while his initial reasoning was not satisfactory, he did grow to love her so much to the point where he now has no regrets. That's why even though he didn't end up with whom I expected, I was still very happy with the ending.


----------



## Jikes (Jan 19, 2006)

While I agree on almost everything you said EK my interpretation is somewhat different. While what you say is true about Toujou only being able to talk to Manaka about movies and novels and Nishino understanding Manaka's facial expressions and trying to make him more relax is indeed correct I feel that Manaka and Nishino only have that though their girlfriend/boyfriend relationship, apart from that they have nothing, where as Toujou and even Satsuki have gained more from Manaka without being emotionally involved with him, without being his girlfriend they had made Manaka open up to them, where as Manaka only started to open up to Nishino after they were involved. If Toujou had been given the chance to develop a better relationship they would have built a stronger connection, but Manaka's relationship with Nishino halted that process very early in the manga.

The thing is while Manaka was with Nishino both in the early stages in the manga and the final stages in the manga he still thought about Toujou, its a pitty we never got to see if he would think about Nishino if he was with Toujou.


----------



## TEK (Jan 19, 2006)

Yea, the ending did cause a lot of controversy in the sense that everyone wanted an ending for each of the girls so that everyone would be happy. They wanted one ending where Manaka ended up with Satsuki, one with Toujo, and we already have the Nishino one. However, I do feel sorry for Kozue. I really liked her character and I never got to find out what happened to her in the end.


----------



## Gene (Jan 19, 2006)

Jikes said:
			
		

> And one point I was all for Satsuki over the other two, she seemed adventurous and genuine but as the story progressed she became forcefull and bitter, and when I think about it I can't see any reason why she actually began to like Manaka (I can't remember the exact point) where as you get to see why Nishino and Toujou truly love Manaka.


舞-乙HiME 第15话 「 リカ、泣く。」 (640x480 DivX521).avi That's from the Ichigo 100% Vol.1-18 Discussion thread. If you haven't already, read my post(s) on the page concerning Satsuki and the evil mangaka. Hopefully this will change your mind about her.



			
				The Elephant King said:
			
		

> Yea, the ending did cause a lot of controversy in the sense that everyone wanted an ending for each of the girls so that everyone would be happy. They wanted one ending where Manaka ended up with Satsuki, one with Toujo, and we already have the Nishino one. However, I do feel sorry for Kozue. I really liked her character and I never got to find out what happened to her in the end.


 I think I heard something about the mangaka making an alternate for Toujo. Link removed. Found it while browsing through Yanime's forums. It's only an audio cd though. Why is there no love for Satsuki?


----------



## cygnus (Jan 19, 2006)

Speaking of me being gay....are there any other manga's in this genre that are as good with anywhere near as much fan service...I want more Ichigo 100%, man I hate how gay I am....


----------



## Gene (Jan 19, 2006)

cygnus said:
			
		

> Speaking of me being gay....are there any other manga's in this genre that are as good with anywhere near as much fan service...I want more Ichigo 100%, man I hate how gay I am....


Are you a girl? Try Suzuka or Gakuen Heaven.


----------



## Jikes (Jan 19, 2006)

after reading that stuff on Satsuki it makes me feel sadder than before, what the hell went wrong with this series, the ending was just to surreal, i feel even more shit now.

I think perhaps why I am having trouble digesting the ending is that no-one seemed to get hurt in the end, I wanted Toujou, Nishino and Satsuki to fight for Manaka more, it just seems too fake that there was no real confrontation between any of them, it was very anti-climatic(spelling?).


----------



## Kinuta Dosu (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeh...i still get upset when i think about the ending....yeh pretty gay oh well

Just i think its not a complete ending...it was amazing, just i feel too sorry for toujou, and maybe it would have felt more like an ending if he fell for her at the end, maybe too perfect? maybe thats what the mangaka was going for? realism? (even though 3 girls who are amazing and that love you isn't that realistic...)

Anyway it would probably feel more final if he did end up with toujo, but i still loved the ending

If i was manaka i probably would have shot myself, that way no one loses...(sigh) 

*breaks down and cries again* OH GOD WHY WHY DID IT HAVE TO END THAT WAY TOUJOUUUUUUUUUUU SATSUKIIIIIIIIIIIIIII OH GODDDDD


----------



## GodofDeath (Jan 19, 2006)

ack the ending made me pissed me off even more cuz before finishing this series i just finished pyshic academy and boy did i hate that ending still fumed up from this ending right now


----------



## Lingz (Jan 19, 2006)

> after reading that stuff on Satsuki it makes me feel sadder than before, what the hell went wrong with this series, the ending was just to surreal, i feel even more shit now.



I actually really liked the ending, and that's not just because I like Nishino the most;

Nishino has been through the most with Manaka overall throughout the whole manga, this is not a fanboy point of view but more of a general perspective and I believe that even Toujou hasnt been through as much as Manaka near the end of the manga in comparison to Nishino.
Moving onto Satsuki, we all know that she was drifted away from Manaka near the end of the manga, and she played much more of a minor role towards to end. Don't get me wrong, I really like Satsuki, but I think that Manaka and Nishino has been through the most and are meant for each other. The ending could of probably be more concluded but it was a good choice that the mangaka decided to have Manaka x Nishino pairing from the obvious Toujou x Manaka pairing that most people woulf have thought.


----------



## Gene (Jan 19, 2006)

Jikes said:
			
		

> after reading that stuff on Satsuki it makes me feel sadder than before, what the hell went wrong with this series, the ending was just to surreal, i feel even more shit now.


Oops...  Sorry man, didn't mean to make you feel bad, just wanted you to know that Satsuki is a really good match for Manaka and that they are really good together. And that the mangaka is evil for discarding off Satsuki as a side character where she should be up there with Toujo and Nishino.



			
				Jikes said:
			
		

> I think perhaps why I am having trouble digesting the ending is that no-one seemed to get hurt in the end, I wanted Toujou, Nishino and Satsuki to fight for Manaka more, it just seems too fake that there was no real confrontation between any of them, it was very anti-climatic(spelling?).


 No one got hurt? I practically almost broke my keyboard when Satsuki was crying when Manaka rejected her in the alleyway! Stupid Manaka.



			
				Kinuta Dosu said:
			
		

> Just i think its not a complete ending...it was amazing


Incomplete, yes. If by amazing you mean amazingly bad, then yes. If you just mean amazing, no. I'm not being bias against the ending, I just wish it could have ended a lot better. I would have accepted it if he ended up with Toujo or Nishino instead of my fav. Satsuki, but that ending is unacceptable. It was really frustrating after going through all the emotions and sadness/happiness the manga offered, and in the end I get a crap ending. I still regret reading the last volume(s).



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Nishino has been through the most with Manaka overall throughout the whole manga


 That's true. I realized that after going through some of the volumes of the manga again. Sure she hardly appeared in some of the earlier ones (like when they were filming their first movie), but the mangaka made up for it later on throughout the rest of the manga (except for the volume where they are filming their last movie). 



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Moving onto Satsuki, we all know that she was drifted away from Manaka near the end of the manga, and she played much more of a minor role towards to end.


You mean she played a much minor role after the sixth/seventh volume where Manaka says he can't return her feelings. Stupid mangaka.



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I really like Satsuki, but I think that Manaka and Nishino has been through the most and are meant for each other.


I'm only going to agree with you on the "been through the most" part.



			
				Lingz said:
			
		

> The ending could of probably be more concluded but it was a good choice that the mangaka decided to have Manaka x Nishino pairing from the obvious Toujou x Manaka pairing that most people woulf have thought.


 True, that it should have been more concluded and it was a pretty good choice to not choose the most obvious choice. I wouldn't have been that angry if he ended up with Toujo though.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm a dude...but come on, it's about romance, that's pretty gay....


----------



## TEK (Jan 19, 2006)

I personally think it could've ended up with either Toujo or Nishino being chosen. The manga was set up that way so we would be uncertain which of the girls he would choose. Satsuki was a great choice for him too in the beginning of the manga. But slowly yet surely, she started having her chances drift further and further away, which is kinda sad. While I loved Kozue, I never thought she stood a chance with Manaka so I don't usually consider her an option. I was satisfied with the ending but I would have liked to know more about some of the other characters. Like I wanted to know what happened to Kozue. I wouldn't mind finding out what happened to Amachi or Yui either. But overall, I think it was a good ending to a great series. While there are obviously gonna be complaints about who he ended up with or the ending feeling incomplete, I think the mangaka did a good job in finishing this series by going for the realistic ending.


----------



## Jikes (Jan 20, 2006)

I could have accepted Manaka choosing Nishino if there was indeed a true conflict, both with Manaka internally, and Nishino and Toujou in reality, it just seemed to lack something, something within the conflict/resolution part of a story, something just doesn't sit right with me. What exactly was the climax of the conflict of this story?


----------



## Hero kun (Jan 20, 2006)

I think that the manga ended so sudden. There are just to many holes between the time skip and the ending. When they were reunited, its seem that Manaka still have a strong feelings toward Toujou, but still he choose Nishino.... Before the scene changed to Nishine scene, Manaka thoughts suddenly tell us that his dream become true because of Toujou. Then why... why didn't he confess to Toujou? Nishino would have understanded anyway, affter she left to France.. 

The worse part (for me) is that if Manaka were saying that Toujou helped him to realize his dream, so why didn't he send a sample or the whole movie that he made during the time skip to her, but to Nishino? It sounded like Manaka didn't really appreciate her help....


----------



## TEK (Jan 20, 2006)

Yea, but if he had done that, it'd been almost like telling Toujo that she has a chance with him. Toujo sent him the novel because it was inspired by Manaka but mainly because she still really liked him. If Manaka were to send the film to Toujo, even though his intention would be for her to see how his work is coming along, then in Toujo's mind, she might think that she still has a chance and thus be playing with her emotions. Manaka didn't want to do that anymore because he didn't want to hurt her. Another reason why he probably didn't send the film yet to Toujo is because its incomplete. The film about Toujo's novel still isn't done. He said that he needs about 10 more years to go to all the places necessary for that novel. He probably doesn't want to show Toujo the film until it's completely finished so she can look at it in its entirety.

I also think that the ended felt a little bit too soon cuz there were a lot of unanswered questions. Like I said earlier, we never find out what becomes of Kozue, Amachi, and Yui. There were also some unanswered questions in the link to the timeskip but many of you have already mentioned this so I won't remention it. But despite all of this, I still felt like it was a good ending to a great series that left me very satisfied after reading it.


----------



## Gene (Jan 20, 2006)

cygnus said:
			
		

> I'm a dude...but come on, it's about romance, that's pretty gay....


It's not really gay, considering it's romance in the form of manga.


			
				The Elephant King said:
			
		

> While there are obviously gonna be complaints about who he ended up with or the ending feeling incomplete, I think the mangaka did a good job in finishing this series by going for the realistic ending.


How was the ending "realistic"?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 20, 2006)

I think EK meant realistic as in Manaka dosent end up with Toujou - the girl he has liked ever since the rooftop incident but Nishino who he has been through the most. I am glad that the mangaka did not follow the sterotypical style of putting the obvious pair together I.E Manaka and Toujou together


----------



## Xenophobia (Jan 20, 2006)

It was a beautiful ending... even though I was cheering for Manake and Tojou from the start.

this manga made me left.... empty after reading ending.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 20, 2006)

^ Ditto, can't agree anymore.


----------



## Xenophobia (Jan 20, 2006)

you should try reading I"s, it will also leave you feeling like an empty shell


----------



## Lingz (Jan 20, 2006)

Ah, I've heard of that before, and I know that it's an anime aswel, which one would your eccomend, anime or manga?


----------



## bylr123 (Jan 20, 2006)

Aya sounds like Hinata. That was a total turn off for me to the anime.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 20, 2006)

What's wrong with Hinata? And she sounds like her because they're both shy. Moreover, theres plenty reasons why you the anime would turn people off, stick to the manga


----------



## Hero kun (Jan 20, 2006)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Ah, I've heard of that before, and I know that it's an anime aswel, which one would your eccomend, anime or manga?


The manga. Anime version is using OVA's as episode (6 episode). Sure it's great, the story follows the manga, but I feel that the OVA will drop many scene from the manga.


----------



## Jikes (Jan 21, 2006)

hrmm people seem to be ignoring the points in my posts these days, reminds me when I was in the gundam forums during GSD (damn the Kira Yamato fanboys). 

Just a question about the Ichigo anime, had Manaka chosen a girl by the end of it or is it open ended? PM me I dont mind if you spoil it for me.


----------



## TEK (Jan 21, 2006)

In the anime version, he didn't end up with a girl yet. The anime barely covered the manga and the OVA's were summaries of the big events, like a film they made. The last OVA they made was based off an Omake chapter where the panties try to take over the world.


----------



## bylr123 (Jan 22, 2006)

Lingz said:
			
		

> What's wrong with Hinata? And she sounds like her because they're both shy. Moreover, theres plenty reasons why you the anime would turn people off, stick to the manga



I expected Hinata's voice to be on Kozue not Aya. Then what happens when they choose a voice for Kozue. Kozue is the shyest girl in the series.


----------



## TEK (Jan 25, 2006)

Yea, but they never focused on Kozue in the anime so it didn't matter that much. But if they had, I could kinda see your point.


----------



## happygolucky (Jan 31, 2006)

I just finished reading volume 19 and I only have one thing to say. . .


*Spoiler*: __ 



*WHAT THE FUCK.* 



Manaka was supposed to end up with TOUJO.   *is in uberdenial*
...
PSH. Toujo can do better without that indecisive meathead ANYWAYS. *HMPH.*
Oh, but it was -such- a good manga in the long run...  BUT STILL. 
I need to vent.


----------



## Gene (Jan 31, 2006)

Ichigo 100%'s ending creates yet another disappointed/angry reader.....



			
				happygolucky said:
			
		

> I just finished reading volume 19 and I only have one thing to say. . .
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That was my first expression and probably everybody elses who first read the ending.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 31, 2006)

Not mine, not Wu's, and not all the other nishino fanatics who will know the ending when Yanime release it.


----------



## Gene (Jan 31, 2006)

Lingz said:
			
		

> Not mine, not Wu's, and not all the other nishino fanatics who will know the ending when Yanime release it.


Fine. Everybody's except the nishino-tards. 

But I'm sure even a nishino fanatic will be somewhat dissapointed on how the ending turned out.


----------



## Lingz (Jan 31, 2006)

Er, no. I know alot of Toujou fans that were pleased with the ending.

I even know a Satsuki fan that was, which is your very own Owner of the blimming FC, my friend.


----------



## Gene (Jan 31, 2006)

Well I don't..... And Mecha was pleased with the ending?!!

Also, blimming?


----------



## Lingz (Jan 31, 2006)

That's cos I've been around the ichigo thread longer than you, so I know and you don't.


----------



## TEK (Feb 1, 2006)

I was a fan of Toujo, Nishino, and Kozue. To be honest, I liked all the girls except Chinami and Yui. Anyways, I was satisfied with the ending, despite me wanting him to end up with Toujo. It made the most sense for him to end up with her. I was mad that they didn't explain everything I wanted them to but I was still satisfied with the ending.


----------



## New_naruto (Apr 4, 2006)

Damn... I finished the manga in like... TWO DAYS O_O hehehe it's was addictive  I was still reading the manga at 5 am in the morning.

Not everybody's reaction was WTF, atleast mine absolutly not. I just knew it was going to happen. Nishino and Manaka just belong together, after reading vol 2 I just knew it that in the end Manaka will end up with Nishino.

When I read the last chapter I was soo sad that the manga had ended TT_TT but sooo damn happy that Manaka ended up with Nishino. I almost fell of my chair of happyness but the feeling that the manga had ended stopped me from falling  . After I was finished I went to narutoforum to look for a ichigo thread about this and I found it. As I expectd, there are many people who wanted Manaka to be with Toujou, like it was meant to be and that there are many people that hate Junpei-kun. I personally don't hate him at al, I rather envy him   who doesn't  

Wel, I think Nishino is the best choice and not Toujou. Toujou had the same dream as Manaka but that wasen't that way before Manaka met Toujou. Manaka always had the dream to become a director, later in the story he had the same dream as Toujou, making a movie with Toujou, I think Toujou had a other dream before she met Manaka, so I think it wasen't meant to be.

Nishino loved Manaka already before Manaka asked Nishino. There are alot of reasons why Manaka should end up with Nishino but I'm to lazy to name al those reasons and because most of them are already in this thread. I think there aren't enough reasons why Toujou should end up with Manaka.
Also the reason that Manaka chose for Nishino wasen't because he didn't want to hurt Nishino, but because he love Nishino the most and not Toujou and because he didn't want to hurt the girl he loved. So it's not because he didn't want to hurt Nishino, it was because he didn't want to hurt the girl he love again and because he loves Nishino more then Toujou...
And do you have any good reasons why Makana should not reject Toujou?!? I don't... Having the same dream together isn't a very good reason, because they had different dreams at the end of the manga and probably different dreams at the beginning before they even met. So I don't think that is a good reason.

Wel that's my opinion. It's also the most realistic way to end the series. The mangaka did a good job ignoring the principles of anime/manga and make the situation look alot more like real life then rather ending the series with Manaka and Toujou together. That's to obvious and I think will ruine the manga... alot...

Planning to see the anime soon, but I think it would ruine my view on Ichigo. Hope that doesn't happen and if it does I will break the dvd containing Ichigo 100% and read the manga al over again


----------



## 100% Nishino (Apr 30, 2006)

heh.. i got through all of the chapters in 3 days. i read the first chapter to just see what it was like then i was hooked. i always wanted manaka to end up with nishino =). all throughout i was always hoping for more manaka nishino time =p.
Iv heard the anime aint all that but im stil gna watch it, along with the OVAs.... ending was nice but it went all to quick  i wanted to kno what every1 was up to and it jus seemed as though it all ended to quik... ><


----------



## cygnus (May 5, 2006)

Nishino is awesome...


----------



## 100% Nishino (May 5, 2006)

cygnus said:
			
		

> Nishino is awesome...


glad you think so


----------



## revenant (May 7, 2006)

Hi guys. Just found out about this forum. I made some discussion in another forum already, but still want to make some points here.

EK, you think that Manaka ended up with Nishino partly because he thought that Toujou had a boyfriend, which I think is not true. I remembered a line of Manaka which was like 'my heart is extremely weak right now, but the reason  I took Nishino into my arms was not just that...', (v17, ch145, p027). I think by that he meant that he has some feelings for her, rather than just because he is in a rebound. And after he confessed, he was clear that whom he loved-  show his love to Nishino by kissing her, reject Toujou, and made it clear to her that he has Nishino only in his mind now, and the best proof is that, he waited for her for 4 years (if that's not love, then what is?).

Other important point is that all the girls know that they are in a fierce competition, to get Manaka. It is like *love-war*. So normally, they have to fight to win. Satsuki's strategy was too aggressive, too assertive; and Toujou did nearly nothing. While Nishino made a lot of effort to get closer to Manaka. She is the one who went to a different high school, which is a huge disadvantage, but she did come to see Manaka very often, made her own chances to see him,... She was very daring, yet subtle and delicate (not like Satsuki). I mean, in general, she did well and deserve her win. (Many have pointed out how well she did )
Aya had the advantage from the beginning, we all know that Manaka kinda dumped Nishino because of her, but she didn't really know how to use that advantage.

I dont really agree that Toujou was the one in Manaka's mind throughout the series. She had his heart at the beginning, but then she let it slip away gradually, to the point that she became balanced with other 2 girls in Manaka's heart (he didn't know who to choose), and eventually lost him to Nishino.

About the ending, I am not satisfied with it, but I'm *ok* with it. I want to see more what happen to ManakaXNishino, do they get married? But I think that the mangaka left it to the imagination of fans. And I'm sure that they will get married .

One more thing, do u guys realize that there are not many Nishino's fan arguing in this topic. I think we all are happy with the end of the manga and do not bother arguing.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (May 8, 2006)

I just finished reading it and it was great=] And altough I'm a Nishino fan I also think the ending could be a little better...oh and there should be more Komiyama he's just hilarious XD


----------



## 100% Nishino (May 8, 2006)

ending was good =D seemed a bit rushed... woulda been nice to see what everyone went through and that..... other then that ichigo 100% was very good


----------



## Portaljacker (May 8, 2006)

OMG! It's here! [Yanime].zip"]Volume 19


----------



## Carthage (May 10, 2006)

Sotomura Misuzu is so awesome!

Also.... FINALLY A GOOD QUALITY TRANSLATION!


----------



## 100% Nishino (May 10, 2006)

wow... although iv already finished the manga i DL the Yanime trans... dam thats good quality... made me read some of the chapters again xD.... ahhh gave me time to reflect on the nice ending again =D


----------



## bmac1632 (May 11, 2006)

i was happy with the ending..i personally wanted to see him with Toujo because she loved him for so long and tried her best in her own way to get him but she failed...its just hard to see someone love someone for so long and come up empty handed like that..i think he made the right choice though with nishino..they complimented each other well and insipired each other..Nish was inspired by Jup when she saw how much he wanted to be a director which led her to find her own dream of being a Baker and later Jup was inspired by how determined Nish was to become a great baker that it lead Jup to continue to pursue his original dream of being director regardless of how hard and long it will take

plus throughout the story..toujo and jup really did not have that much in common except for movies and the goal of doing a movie together..you saw that when left alone they did not have much to talk about unlike when he was with Nish..Nish also did a great job of caring for Jup..Jup is an idiot that needs a warm, intelligent caring person to look after him, especially one is a little outgoing..toujo just could never be that person..she had her opportunties but never capitalized

i think the ending was a little rushed though..the story was a long one and the ending just too short for me..after following it for so long i just wanted more meat in the end instead of fluff


----------



## revenant (May 12, 2006)

bmac1632 said:
			
		

> i personally wanted to see him with Toujo because she loved him for so long and tried her best in her own way to get him but she failed...its just hard to see someone love someone for so long and come up empty handed like that..



What Toujo tried then? And about loving him for a long time, all the three of them did. Apart from that, I agree with what u said.


----------



## khangaroo (Jul 28, 2006)

ah sorry for being so late guys, but I just finished reading this manga(in a grueling 3 day marathon).  

I will mainly discuss(or rant) on about the ending, but first off, I wanna say that Ichigo 100% is one of THE most addicting mangas/animes I have ever viewed.  Even then, its not even one of my favorite series.  Why? just like Love Hina, it was just WAY too frustrating.  For one, it takes junpei aprox 150 chapters before he finnaly kisses a girl through his own will.  The author constantly dangles moments such as this in front of you, but keeps pulling it away at the last moment.  This isnt a bad technique to hook the reader, but not to the point where you would frustrate the reader.

Anyways, on to the ending.  I was not unhappy about the ending, yet like most people, somthing just wasnt quite right.  Junpei ending up with Nishino isnt all that bad, but you cant deny that Aya and Junpei were meant for each other.  From the time she dropped in front of him in the strawberry panties incedent, to the matching numbers(at the festival), you just knew that her and junpei was what was supposed to happen.  However, somehow, Nishino intervened and changed this destiny.

I feel that if junpei hadnt mistakenly thought that Aya already had a boyfriend, and if he had found at that Aya actually got the same number as him, that they would have ended up togeather.

Even so, you cant change the ending, but you couldnt help but feel pain for Aya.  I didnt cry, but I almost did when she was holding him while he was on top of her(the scene where junpei was half asleep and thought she was nishino).  Its too much to describe, but its just so sad  

Also I feel that Aya's love for Junpei was stronger than, Nishino's.  Had he gotten with Aya instead, I think that Nishino would eventually find somone else, but I think that now that junpei is with nishino, Aya will be alone forever.  IMO her love for him was that strong, and she will never feel that way about anyone again.  

ok... rant over... I hate ending a manga, its kinda like a small breakup.  It makes you think about it for days.  Blah the only thing that will make me happy now is if they have a small continuation of ichigo 100%.  I want to see more of nishinoxmanaka and also the rest of the gang.  pray for it!


----------



## khangaroo (Jul 28, 2006)

oh forgot, one more thing

im still a little confused on the part where aya gives manaka the notebook of the story shes been working on all her life.  Why did it affect/suprise manaka so much, and what do you think was happening in the book?


----------



## xlsacreddragonlx (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow, well I feel I should've joined this conversation weeks ago when I finished the manga, heh. ANYWAYS...


> Also I feel that Aya's love for Junpei was stronger than, Nishino's. Had he gotten with Aya instead, I think that Nishino would eventually find somone else, but I think that now that junpei is with nishino, Aya will be alone forever. IMO her love for him was that strong, and she will never feel that way about anyone again.


I feel the same when I think back upon it.



> ok... rant over... I hate ending a manga, its kinda like a small breakup. It makes you think about it for days. Blah the only thing that will make me happy now is if they have a small continuation of ichigo 100%. I want to see more of nishinoxmanaka and also the rest of the gang. pray for it!


I was hoping there would be a little extra to the ending of it too, but the chances are pretty much none-none???



> im still a little confused on the part where aya gives manaka the notebook of the story shes been working on all her life. Why did it affect/suprise manaka so much, and what do you think was happening in the book?


Because I don't have an actual answer and just want to talk, I'm going to say Toujou gave the book to Manaka as a keepsake and well I guess so he could make a movie out it? I, too, would like to know what the story was about. It would be great if the author wrote a book about the story that Toujou wrote  .


TOUJOU FTW!!


----------



## Aether (Jul 31, 2006)

Wasn't she writing about the high school life that they led? But don't rely on that since I haven't read it for a couple of months.


----------



## vietgoboi (Jul 22, 2011)

>3 Nishino XD

Aya and Junpei couldn't commiucate outside of movie related topics, both are shy people. Aya needs a male version of Nishino to be happy 

Nishino and Junpei might not share the same interest, but they fill each other missing gaps. Nishino needed support, after stressing about work and her career, she goes to Junpei for comfort. Junpei was depress that Aya might not talk to him anymore, because he thought she has a boyfriend. He naturally walks to Nishino cake store for comfort without realizing it. 

Satsuki and Junpei on the other hand, might have a regular relationship. Junpei won't excel toward creativity with her though


----------



## db84x (Feb 8, 2015)

I hope that I will get wife like Nishino since she is my ideal woman.


----------

